# Anyone running JE forged pistons on an aba turbo?



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

just wondering what your personal experience is with these pistons.

im building an aba 16V turbo engine and was thinking about going this route with

pistons:

2.0L 8V, 82.50mm Bore, 9.6:1 CR, -19.3 CC Dish
http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/partdetails/JE/Engine/Pistons//2604

and rods:

http://www.scatvw.com/master/connecting_rods/
(the ones at the very end of the page)

now i hear that an ideal CR for turbo aba is 8.5:1, would the JE 9.6:1 CR be too high if im planning on going turbo? or is the CR going to be lower since im going to be using the 2.0 16V heads?

would this be a good combo rods/pistons? or is there something else that you turbo guys recommend?

any links or suggestions would be greatly appreciated

TIA


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I ran Ross pistons from BBM 83.5 mm i believe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ABA pistons will not give you the correct compression ratio- or valve notches- with a 16v head. 

Give us a call if you want- we have done tons of ABA / 16V pistons over the years, and we are a master JE distributor. We probably have what you need in stock actually, even though it's a custom piston. 

888.60.INTENG / [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

9.6:1 is alittle high for daily driving on pump gas and higher then 15psi. 
E85 would be fine at that comp ratio daily driving.
I bought mine from I E and they are great for 25psi on pump gas and even better for 35psi on race gas.
8.5:1 83.5mm JE
JE are the best pistons on the market. I have destroyed Ross pistons in 2 months and they broke in the same place as OEM cast pistons in the same engine /setup. not good.


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ABA pistons will not give you the correct compression ratio- or valve notches- with a 16v head.
> 
> Give us a call if you want- we have done tons of ABA / 16V pistons over the years, and we are a master JE distributor. We probably have what you need in stock actually, even though it's a custom piston.
> 
> 888.60.INTENG / [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes the compression will be quite a bit lower. Putting a 16V head on a stock ABA short block drops compression from 10 to 1 down to around 8.2-8.5 to 1.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> 9.6:1 is alittle high for daily driving on pump gas and higher then 15psi.


I said don't be scared... I've been running as much as 20psi with still more timing to go... it really isn't too much, I've been listening to my knock sensor :laugh:
I think more ppl are afraid of it than ppl who have actually ran it.... and I do DD it too, over 10k miles so far... running 14psi for the majority of that.... don't worry "it likes it" :what:


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

GTijoejoe said:


> I said don't be scared... I've been running as much as 20psi with still more timing to go... it really isn't too much, I've been listening to my knock sensor :laugh:
> I think more ppl are afraid of it than ppl who have actually ran it.... and I do DD it too, over 10k miles so far... running 14psi for the majority of that.... don't worry "it likes it" :what:


:thumbup: thanks man.
what kind of rods are you running? and what kind of turbo? how much power are you pushing? im intrigued!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

mpr3ssiv said:


> :thumbup: thanks man.
> what kind of rods are you running? and what kind of turbo? how much power are you pushing? im intrigued!


I'm using eurospec rods, beefy sons' of bitches. T3/T4 57trim... power is unknown... this is my second setup (first one made 263/280)... if I had to estimate I'd say ~240-260whp 14-16psi.... what ever power it makes it was almost dead even with my friends MK4 TT modded supra.

I'm like 99% sure that Chuck aka Tigninja made 350+ on 100% stock motor 10:1 CR on E85, ethanol does make a huge difference, but just saying.


----------



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

i have a 16v aba rods and pistons for sale fyi. je 8.5:1 and integrated rods. let me know


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

16vmknumero2 said:


> i have a 16v aba rods and pistons for sale fyi. je 8.5:1 and integrated rods. let me know


 pm sent


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

i have some rods and pistons for a aba/16v fs as well! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5422598-FS-aba-16v-crower-rods-je-pistons-int-shaft-etc...


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

turbodub said:


> i have some rods and pistons for a aba/16v fs as well!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5422598-FS-aba-16v-crower-rods-je-pistons-int-shaft-etc...


 It's the todd. 

I have 83mm JE's with forged side reliefs and ceramic tops at a static CR of 9:1. Rods are IE. I just gotta get em in my mk2 now and I'd be able to report back. :laugh:


----------

